# Our Very Short 2013 Show String.. :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are our two show does. Not sayin much, but I would have to humbly say we are proud of them.  They both just turned 6 weeks old. Liberty ( white snip on side) is fullblood and Beauty ( white front feet) is a percentage doe. 

Congrats to Amber (Bayou Boer Goats, TX) for her purchase of Beauty! 

Their first show is May 3-5. We have worked with these girls a LOT... and I was sooo excited today to find our hard work has paid off! These girls walk anywhere you want and stand like angels.   I wasn't sure how they'd do in a different place, so we walked them over to our front yard far away from the herd and took some pics... they did awesome! 

Pictured first is Liberty. Please excuse the terrible clip job... I have many good excuses as to why it turned out so bad.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And here's Beauty...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I haven't clipped Beauty yet...  Her mom is the dappled doe below BTW.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have 2 really good looking does! Good luck at shows!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen! 

Here's Beauty's brother. He's a % wether and we will be showing him at one show before he goes as a 4-h market wether. I have never shown a wether in my life and don't know how to judge one either... but here he is! He'd make a pretty doe. :doh:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhh Man I am lucky! Hahaha i sure do love those girls you have there!

And Beauty's brother would make such a pretty doe! If only.... 

Beauty is getting soooo BIG!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree Amber!!  You are lucky, Star's wether would make a nice doe... and Beauty IS getting big!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That wether looks like he is going to be a good one. Push some feed and run him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay thanks GT. I will start exercising him... They are all on free fed Fitter 35, Noble Goat 16 Grower and calf manna.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

You ha the doe kid "roses are red" right? What happened to her i loved her! I love all your goats!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Okay thanks GT. I will start exercising him... They are all on free fed Fitter 35, Noble Goat 16 Grower and calf manna.


If all you can get is HSC feeds, you could try Impluse R20 with your Fitter 35 and calf manna. It is supposed to be a complete feed. Probably be okay for your does you are going to show also. It is only a few dollar more than Noble Goat.

I see most of the big time goat folks feeding Essential. I have trouble finding Essential products here. If I get a good crop of wethers next year I will probably order some. I can get HSC and Show-rite. I have fed HSC Impluse R20, mixed with calf manna, cocosoya, muscle up and it seems pretty good.

My friends kids fed their wethers out on Show-rite Glen Martin Climatizer, Advancer and Grand Drive. They are about $10+ higher a bag then Noble Goat. They ended up in the money, except one wether was on the top end of heavy weight by OYE.

I have been using some Show-rite Grand Drive and Doelicious on some bucklings and doelings. They seem to be making decent progress on it now that I have them switched over to it.

I had started out with a top dress, Noble Goat, and calf manna. Then replaced the Noble Goat with Impluse and they seemed to do better. I have changed to Show-rite almost a month ago and I am starting to see the kind of progress I want.

With small herds, like ours, it's only a few extra dollars for complete show feeds for show prospects.

Good luck with your wether!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot GT. Very helpful information. I really appreciate it. This wether will be going to a 4-h girl in 4-ish weeks. Sooo, I don't really care how he turns out here for us. Of course I want him to look his best for the girl, but I don't want to put extra feed and effort into him when he's just going to be sold in a few weeks. If he were my wether that I was going to show, I'd really work hard on getting him looking his best... but he's not.  

I'll keep what you said written down though for future reference in case I ever want to show a wether again.... and raise him longer. 

Thanks! Yes, we had Roses Are Red.  We re-named her Tangerine though and sold her as a bottle baby... She'll be at the same show so I am looking forward to competing with her!  She was so cute and if she is growing like her brothers, she must be aweful pretty by now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I have been using some Show-rite Grand Drive and Doelicious on some bucklings and doelings. They seem to be making decent progress on it now that I have them switched over to it.
> 
> I had started out with a top dress, Noble Goat, and calf manna. Then replaced the Noble Goat with Impluse and they seemed to do better. I have changed to Show-rite almost a month ago and I am starting to see the kind of progress I want.
> 
> ...


I have searched just about every feed store in SW WA for show supplements. All they have is Champion Drive and Fitter 35 . I think I saw something called Goat Balancer, but it sounded no different than Noble.

Those are the only HSC feeds.. or any show feeds around here!!  There is H. Goat Chow, but we had no success with that at all last year..


----------

